# no 1 wants my chi pups



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)

i dont understand , iv got 2 lovley chi pups, but nobody wants them !!
iv never had trouble finding good homes b4, they play all the time and have lovley temperments, and im not asking silly amounts for them.
can any 1 help???


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome! :wave:

I wish you the best of luck finding homes for your new chis. I know a couple people on the board may be looking. We'd love to see pictures. Feel free to post some.


----------



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)

i try all the time to put pics of all my beautiful chi`s on here but i can never do it sorry il keep trying


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

:ngreet2:Welcome to Chi People. Post some pictures...you never know who might be looking!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

see the little yellow square in the response box? It looks like a stamp in the upper left corner and a mountain? After you download your pics to something like photobucket.com you click that and post the HTML in there. PM if you have questions I will be more than happy to help


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

You can also copy and paste the address just for message boards directly into this message reply if you are using photobucket. Someone here may be willing to post them for you if you would send the pics to them through email? I would offer but I have a very slow internet out here in the sticks and it takes forever to upload to photobucket:-( I hope you get it figured out as I would love to see pics


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i would love to see pics too
i will post them for you is you want!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

what are they smooth or long and what colour? male/female? i know someone whos looking for a smooth


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

I love the smooth coats !


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

ohhhh if i lived closer, keep posting iam sure somebody will want them


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Well maybe you should become a registered breeder and breed for health/breed standard other than just breeding for omfg puppiez. I'm sorry if I sound offensive but that is what I am assuming from your posts.


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

I hope you find good loving homes for them, I really do. But did you even at all attempt to find any potential homes before you bred your dog? Or maybe it was unplanned, I don't know, but I hope if you arent able to find homes for them you will keep them yourself and not let them get taken to a pound or something. That wouldn't be fair at all to the pups, they didn't ask to be born, you know?

Hope you're able to find loving forever homes for them, though.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

I would love to take one, but i just havent got the money considering i am going on holiday in 4 weeks


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

Firsty: Ki Ki Lou is a very caring and dedicated owner. She breed Amigo and vets all the people who buy her puppies. She also keeps in contact with all the owners - something I expect not all breeders do!!!.

Secondly: Not everyone wants a puppy to show quality and couldn't even afford one, most people want a pet, companion and friend.

So not sure it matters why these puppies were born, just that they are looked after and loved now they are here. 

Sorry if I sound grumpy but I know Katie and all her own dogs are absolutely beautiful and very well cared for.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree with everyone.. post some photos of your dogs. Generally that makes people more inclined to ask about pups etc.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Perhaps ola amigo could post some pictures for you?


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Sullysmum,

I would love to but unfortunately I'm rubbish at it and had to get someone else to do my pic for me. 

from Karen


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

ola amigo said:


> Hi Sullysmum,
> 
> I would love to but unfortunately I'm rubbish at it and had to get someone else to do my pic for me.
> 
> from Karen


Whoops! :0)


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I will happily post pictures of your pups on here for you if you'd like to send me a PM!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

There are always people looking for chi pups on here . I'm sure you'll find someone who is interested. I do agree with the others though, posting a pic is the quickest way to get someones attention.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Good Luck finding good homes for your babies, Please post photos. The perfect chi lover will come along eventually.


----------



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)

my worry`s are that there are too many people breeding for money at the mo, and not the health and well being of the pups, ,give it a while and there will be chi`s in rescue`s all over the uk, I breed for good healthy pups as pets only. as for these breeders of kc pups, i normaly find they are breeding for there own benefit ie winning, but these pups are normaly interbreed, and if there no good when there about 10 months, they are rehomed, i know from my experiance that it is hard for a 3 month old chi to leave us let alone if he or she was older, or maybe its because all my pups love me so much! the chi`s on the pic are pups i breed. the cream 1 is full sister to the pups i have and the choc half brother. i can email pic to people who are intrested, 1 is black and tan and the other deep red sable, long coat boys


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

> as for these breeders of kc pups, i normaly find they are breeding for there own benefit ie winning, but these pups are normaly interbreed, and if there no good when there about 10 months, they are rehomed,


1. Does kc = Kennel club?
2. By winning to do mean winning dog shows? Of course they breed to win, they want to breed the best looking Chihuahua possible and I applaud them for that.
3. Interbreeding is actually called line breeding. When well educated on the subject, it can be quite useful. 
4. I'm pretty sure the rehomeing thing in a myth! All the breeders I know just get them fixed and keep them as pets.

Are you a registered breeder? Did you give the parents health checks? It just bugs me that you can't find homes for these puppies when having waiting lists before the dogs have even mated is like a second nature for breeders.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Your pups sound gorgeous ki ki lou!
The black and tan one sounds lush but i really just cant get another at this time 
I bet you are a fab chi owner and good luck, ims ure your chis will find a home soon!Try putting some ads in your local paper , could work well!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Jezz said:


> 1. Does kc = Kennel club?
> 2. By winning to do mean winning dog shows? Of course they breed to win, they want to breed the best looking Chihuahua possible and I applaud them for that.
> 3. Interbreeding is actually called line breeding. When well educated on the subject, it can be quite useful.
> 4. I'm pretty sure the rehomeing thing in a myth! All the breeders I know just get them fixed and keep them as pets.
> ...


sorry if i offend anyone, but I agree 100% with Jezz. 
Of course kc reg breeders breed to win,thats the whole point of showing isnt it? To make sure you are breeding dogs the standards set out. 
I assume by nagging about Kc reg breeders you arent one yourself, or you wouldnt disagree with them and showing etc.
The whole point of breeding isnt to breed more pets, it is to improve the quality and lines of the breed. 
Too many people cant see this though. If you arent breeding to improve the lines why breed at all? And breeding pets from pets isnt breeding to improve the lines, it is breeding for profit, pure and simple.

Go take a look in rescue's, theyre already filled with "good quality pet dogs" including pedigree ones.

If only people would see the bigger picture

As for "inter breeding" as Jezz points out, proper knowledge of LINE breeding is a good thing. Pure interbreeding isnt of course, but an experienced breeder would know the difference.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

IWAC said:


> sorry if i offend anyone, but I agree 100% with Jezz.
> Of course kc reg breeders breed to win,thats the whole point of showing isnt it? To make sure you are breeding dogs the standards set out.
> I assume by nagging about Kc reg breeders you arent one yourself, or you wouldnt disagree with them and showing etc.
> The whole point of breeding isnt to breed more pets, it is to improve the quality and lines of the breed.
> ...



I couldn't have said it better myself and I totally agree with both of you :coolwink: except I have decided as of late to hold my tongue it never gets me anywhere. As for the rehoming issue, I agree with it after all breeders have a lot of dogs to take care of and when busy at shows every weekend many don't have the time to put into each dog they own, so finding the best possible homes for 'pet' quality pups whatever the age is a good thing.

As for the shorter nose debate, I am pretty fond of the 'typy' chihuahua look after all thats what made me originally want one all those years ago.


----------



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)

when i knew that chihuahua`s where the breed for me i did 2 years research on them before i even thought about buying 1, i spoke to many breeders and visited pups, i found that people like me that had a couple of chi`s as pets, where much more down to earth and caring about what sort of home there pup`s where going to, they wanted to chat about the pup`s personality rather than what champions they had on pedigree and they didnt charge money making prices, 
as for improving the breed, what do you mean?, are you trying to say that your breeding out, knee problems, open skulls, over and under shot jaws, epilepsy,and blocked tear glands ect, beacause if you are then ive already done it for you!! it's the "line" breading that has caused all these problems in the first place! all the money i recieve for my pups goes back into the dogs. there my babies and they have the best of everything, inclueding the best health and breeding!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Any pictures yet?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ki ki lou said:


> when i knew that chihuahua`s where the breed for me i did 2 years research on them before i even thought about buying 1, i spoke to many breeders and visited pups, i found that people like me that had a couple of chi`s as pets, where much more down to earth and caring about what sort of home there pup`s where going to, they wanted to chat about the pup`s personality rather than what champions they had on pedigree and they didnt charge money making prices,
> as for improving the breed, what do you mean?, are you trying to say that your breeding out, knee problems, open skulls, over and under shot jaws, epilepsy,and blocked tear glands ect, beacause if you are then ive already done it for you!! it's the "line" breading that has caused all these problems in the first place! all the money i recieve for my pups goes back into the dogs. there my babies and they have the best of everything, inclueding the best health and breeding!


So I'm guessing all your dogs are health tested and DNA tested etc? As for the knee problems a dog with Luxating Patella's wouldn't really do well in the show ring, Molera's are a feature of the breed anyway and have been for a very long time, and show dogs have to have a scissor bite, any over or undershot dog is not bred from. Which is why I am slightly confused by your statement. To most people who breed 'responsibly' the dogs are their babies, also you will find most good breeders will take the pups back at any age whatever. I see nothing wrong with Line breeding if done properly after all keeping the good characteristics is why it's done in the first place. Then again I personally don't show, but I also don't breed even though I am often told Zero is a very good example of the breed. Also I saw below when you were talking about your pups that you mentioned the Show Kennel's mentioned in their pedigree's, if you are so anti KC why try to sell pups off other people's affixes? 

Either way I hope you find them both good homes


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I have posted the pictures of the adorable pups for her in the buyers & sellers catagory.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh that was quick, she emailed me to ask me to do the same, i replied but didnt get an answer back.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Improving the breed is breeding Chihuahuas together who match the breed standard (short muzzle, apple head, big dark eyes and large erect ears), have perfect health (proven by testing) and good personalities and behaviour.

I'm very sensitive about this topic, especially when it involves Chihuahuas because they are my favourite breed and they are as much part of the family as my own sibling so I'm really sorry if I come across as offensive. I just hate the thought of people just breeding their Chihuahuas when in a few hundred years down the track they could be the reason the true typey Chihuahuas have died out. I want my great-great-great-great-great-great-grand children to be able to appreciate them as much I get to now!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

ki ki lou said:


> when i knew that chihuahua`s where the breed for me i did 2 years research on them before i even thought about buying 1, i spoke to many breeders and visited pups, i found that people like me that had a couple of chi`s as pets, where much more down to earth and caring about what sort of home there pup`s where going to, they wanted to chat about the pup`s personality rather than what champions they had on pedigree and they didnt charge money making prices,
> as for improving the breed, what do you mean?, are you trying to say that your breeding out, knee problems, open skulls, over and under shot jaws, epilepsy,and blocked tear glands ect, beacause if you are then ive already done it for you!! it's the "line" breading that has caused all these problems in the first place! all the money i recieve for my pups goes back into the dogs. there my babies and they have the best of everything, inclueding the best health and breeding!


I dont know if it is even worth the energy typing a reply to THAT little lot.
To me it says it all, not KC reg, breeding PET chi's.....
as for your ridiculous comments about "ive done it all for you" I wont even go there! It is a toally ludicrous statement to have made.

Complete tosh, I think your replies speak for themselves, and I wouldnt come to you for a puppy if my life depended on it. Your attitude is appallling and the sort that is encouring people to breed willy nilly.
And if other people dont like me for saying so then so be it. People like this are filling up resuces and theyre too ignorant and blind to see it.

I wont even reply to this thread any further as I find it so disgracefull and utterly disgusting.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok guys, I think everyone has voiced their opinions. Lets keep it friendly please


----------

